# Froch expected to earn £8million ($13.4m) for Groves fight



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves is expected to pick up £2 million ($3.35m)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/340869-from-the-telegraph-froch-to-earn-8million-groves-2million


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

''but it's a domestic fight, its not in the USA'' - Andre Ward (whos purse in the Dawson ''super-fight'' was $1.3 million)


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

There's a good chance that Froch will earn more from this fight than Ward has in his career so far.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bungle said:


> There's a good chance that Froch will earn more from this fight than Ward has in his career so far.


well if Dawson was his biggest pay day then yeah, i would say so


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Not bad for a domestic fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre Ward is such a dweeb haha

'It's a domestic fight', whereas Ward's fights are just local area fights where he can't sell out that arena especially given how good he is. atsch


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Andre Ward is such a dweeb haha
> 
> 'It's a domestic fight', whereas Ward's fights are just local area fights where he can't sell out that arena especially given how good he is. atsch


Hey man, good to see you back. :thumbsup


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Hey man, good to see you back. :thumbsup


Thanks man, good to see you and it's nice to be back!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It is a domestic fight. Because it is only a big deal in Britain

That aside. It must piss off Calzaghe that Froch has gotten to this level and making money like that. When history looks back his career could be eclipsed by Froch. Khan is bitter too, how the tables have turned. Years back Froch was stuck on Primetime while Khan was on boxoffice. Now Froch is fighting at Wembley in front of 80,000 , biggest fight for many years, earning 8 million on skysports PPV. Yet now Khan is the one fighting on a backwater sports channel in UK, cant even out sell Kell Brook and makes just 10% of what Froch earns


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet Ward wishes he'd have more domestic type affairs, with that type of pay.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> *It is a domestic fight. Because it is only a big deal in Britain*
> 
> That aside. It must piss off Calzaghe that Froch has gotten to this level and making money like that. When history looks back his career could be eclipsed by Froch. Khan is bitter too, how the tables have turned. Years back Froch was stuck on Primetime while Khan was on boxoffice. Now Froch is fighting at Wembley in front of 80,000 , biggest fight for many years, earning 8 million on skysports PPV. Yet now Khan is the one fighting on a backwater sports channel in UK, cant even out sell Kell Brook and makes just 10% of what Froch earns


then why are HBO showing it? Ward V Dawson...what was that? nobody gave a fuck about it outside Oakland...in fact they didnt even sell out the stadium....so nobody really gave a fuck about it whatsoever...a local fight maybe?

...americans hating that they cant earn shit or sell out shit unless they have the surname Mayweather


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Arran said:


> then why are HBO showing it? Ward V Dawson...what was that? nobody gave a fuck about it outside Oakland...in fact they didnt even sell out the stadium....so nobody really gave a fuck about it whatsoever...a local fight maybe?
> 
> ...americans hating that they cant earn shit or sell out shit unless they have the surname Mayweather


The fact HBO are showing it doesnt mean that much. Its a foreign card, and we dont know how much they paid. I think British posters have no perspective when it comes to this fight because they have been brainwashed for 6 months. Internationally it has no hype or expectation. The only hype is around the story of it being so big and the fact it has sold 80k. Ward vs Dawson isnt the same due to their status. This is down to Groves being unknown. He has nobody on his record and has no name. It is a Khan Mcloskey or a Hatton vs Witter. One big name and a local guy nobody has really heard of. So as much as I dislike Ward I would agree with him it is a domestic fight.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> The fact HBO are showing it doesnt mean that much. Its a foreign card, and we dont know how much they paid. I think British posters have no perspective when it comes to this fight because they have been brainwashed for 6 months. Internationally it has no hype or expectation. The only hype is around the story of it being so big and the fact it has sold 80k. Ward vs Dawson isnt the same due to their status. This is down to Groves being unknown. He has nobody on his record and has no name. It is a Khan Mcloskey or a Hatton vs Witter. One big name and a local guy nobody has really heard of. So as much as I dislike Ward I would agree with him it is a domestic fight.


How is it not the same....we see it with all American sports

NFL Superbowl we here how its the biggest game in the world...according to american commentators.....no it's not.....and facts prove otherwise.

American boxing.....Name any US fighter outside Mayweather and no one gives a fuck......99% of the UK or Europe has no idea who Ward or Dawson...or Danny Garcia...or pretty much most American fighters are. For some reason Americans think we in Europe give a shit and that its a ''world fight'' even when its just two americans...bullshit....put the next Garcia fight on PPV in England and see if it sells more than 300 buys. Not a chance.

Fact is, Ward is a decent fight, Dawson was/is an over-hyped fighter, said it all along...and surprise surprise...one fight later hes ko'd inside a minute. You cant sit here and tell me Ward V Dawson is a biger fight when a) it didnt sell as many in the stadium, b) not as many will have watched it on tv and c) they both got paid peanuts....Groves is making more than Wards biggest ever pay day...and he's a challenger....americans need to stop living in the 40S to 70s (mafia era) where you ''had to go to the usa''.....the money outside Mayweather isnt in the USA!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm happy for Carl and he's clearly a bigger draw at home than Ward is, but there's no need to get butthurt at the fact that this fight matters to fans in the UK far more than it does to fight fans elsewhere. None of my casual and semi-hardcore boxing friends have been talking about it or have been anticipating or aware of it. Most of them didn't catch the first one as it wasn't aired here in the US. ESPN Deportes hasn't talked about it even minimally from what I've seen. HBO is showing the fight, which is great, but they've promoted it about to the extent they have for Donaire-Vetyeka.


----------



## DavidUK (Jun 10, 2013)

Bungle said:


> There's a good chance that Froch will earn more from this fight than Ward has in his career so far.


Ward's earnings have always been piss poor because he doesn't help himself. Both Froch and Kessler have earned far more than Ward


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm happy for Carl and he's clearly a bigger draw at home than Ward is, but there's no need to get butthurt at the fact that this fight matters to fans in the UK far more than it does to fight fans elsewhere. None of my casual and semi-hardcore boxing friends have been talking about it or have been anticipating or aware of it. Most of them didn't catch the first one as it wasn't aired here in the US. ESPN Deportes hasn't talked about it even minimally from what I've seen. HBO is showing the fight, which is great, but they've promoted it about to the extent they have for Donaire-Vetyeka.


thats the same for Ward v Dawson...no casual fans watched it outside the usa, americans act like if they are big in america they are big everywhere....no.

as teddyl said...ward v dawson is bigger because of status...status by who? dawson is unheard of in Europe and Ward is just the guy that beat Froch and cant fill a stadium.

Status in the usa means shit in Europe and vice versa.

fact is....groves...the challenger...is earning more than ward ever has in one fight...even a ''status'' fight vs dawson.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> thats the same for Ward v Dawson...no casual fans watched it outside the usa, americans act like if they are big in america they are big everywhere....no.
> 
> as teddyl said...ward v dawson is bigger because of status...status by who? dawson is unheard of in Europe and Ward is just the guy that beat Froch and cant fill a stadium.
> 
> ...


Did I say anything about Ward-Dawson or what US fights mean in Europe with respect to popularity? Not relevant to my post. Keep your inferiority complex in check.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Did I say anything about Ward-Dawson or what US fights mean in Europe with respect to popularity? Not relevant to my post. Keep your inferiority complex in check.


inferior to who?

we are the ones putting on the worlds most attended fight of the year...when ward gets more than 4000 or earns more than $2m you let me know...until then keep your inferiority complex in check.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> inferior to who?
> 
> we are the ones putting on the worlds most attended fight of the year...when ward gets more than 4000 or earns more than $2m you let me know...until then keep your inferiority complex in check.


I'm not the one obsessed with comparing the UK and US. I don't concern myself with a stranger's income. Carl's making much more, nobody's contesting that. But he's a clear 2nd in the division to Ward and fighting a guy virtually unknown outside of the UK and so there is a domestic "flavor" to the fight due to the lack of comparable international hype, and all I'm saying is there's nothing wrong with recognizing that without getting butthurt and turning everything into a dick measuring contest.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not the one obsessed with comparing the UK and US. I don't concern myself with a stranger's income. Carl's making much more, nobody's contesting that. But he's a clear 2nd in the division to Ward and fighting a guy virtually unknown outside of the UK and so there is a domestic "flavor" to the fight due to the lack of comparable international hype, and all I'm saying is there's nothing wrong with recognizing that without getting butthurt and turning everything into a dick measuring contest.


so all american fights are domestic then?

because nobody outside mayweather gets a mention outside the us.....thats just me going by your reasoning.

what american fights get comparable international hype? name one?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> so all american fights are domestic then?
> 
> because nobody outside mayweather gets a mention outside the us.....thats just me going by your reasoning.


When world class fighters fight, it doesn't matter who's watching or where the fight is. Dawson was, Ward was. Froch is world class but Groves is only in the conversation because of beating up on Froch in a fight he didn't even win. So there's a domestic_ feel_ to the fight since the fight is bigger for their personalities and the action guaranteed rather than the divisional importance of the fight. The winner likely hits their ceiling again when facing off Ward, the best super middleweight in the world.


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a massive fight that has crossed over to the mainstream, glad they are getting paid well. With that much money being made - there will be a third fight.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> When world class fighters fight, it doesn't matter who's watching or where the fight is. *Dawson was*, Ward was. Froch is world class but Groves is only in the conversation because of beating up on Froch in a fight he didn't even win. So there's a domestic_ feel_ to the fight since the fight is bigger for their personalities and the action guaranteed rather than the divisional importance of the fight. The winner likely hits their ceiling again when facing off Ward, the best super middleweight in the world.


dawson was an overhyped yank that nobody outside the usa has heard of...FAIL. do you think ward v dawson was hyped over here? seriously? once again...ward v dawson was a smaller fight, otherwise more people would have watched it/paid for it and they wouldnt earn peanuts.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

WelshDevilRob said:


> It's a massive fight that has crossed over to the mainstream, glad they are getting paid well. With that much money being made - there will be a third fight.


the contract states no rematch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> dawson was an overhyped yank that nobody outside the usa has hurt of...FAIL. do you think ward v dawson was hyped over here? seriously? once again...ward v dawson was a smaller fight, otherwise more people would have watched it/paid for it and they wouldnt earn peanuts.


Being world class isn't a popularity contest you idiot. That's the point your missing. Whether the fight is bigger or smaller doesn't dictate whether the fight is between world class fighters in a division-relevant contest or not.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Being world class isn't a popularity contest you idiot. That's the point your missing. Whether the fight is bigger or smaller doesn't dictate whether the fight is between world class fighters in a relevant contest or not.


so let me get this right

a fight in front of like 5000 fans takes place in a small place that nobody has heard of called Oakland.....hardly anyone watches it and the fighters get paid peanuts but because these fighters are world class according to americans the world cares and its a world fight

a fight takes place in the greatest city in the world at the home of football (Wembley) in front of 80,000 fans, HBO pick it up, the challenger earns almost double what either of the two americans have ever earned in one fight...the title holder earns more than $10m more than either have earned in one fight.....

...yet because american think they are the centre of the earth.....the non-domestic fight is the one in the usa? the domestic fight is in England?


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Arran said:


> the contract states no rematch


Thanks wasn't aware of that. Money talks but I'm sure George will want to move on once he gets the victory.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> so let me get this right
> 
> a fight in front of like 5000 fans takes place in a small place that nobody has heard of called Oakland.....hardly anyone watches it and the fighters get paid peanuts but because these fighters are world class according to americans the world cares and its a world fight
> 
> ...


World-Class contests are not defined by popularity. If Froch and Groves were the #1 and #2 Super-Middleweights in their first meeting, it would be a different story. Instead Froch got into a slugfest with someone near the bottom of the top 10 who'd never fought at world level before.

Just like Rigondeaux doing terrible ratings doesn't stop him from being the #1 in his division, Ward having modest attendance and TV viewership doesn't make his bouts any less relevant to the division he competes in.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Arran said:


> How is it not the same....we see it with all American sports
> 
> NFL Superbowl we here how its the biggest game in the world...according to american commentators.....no it's not.....and facts prove otherwise.
> 
> ...


This is just my perspective and i'm neither British or American. The US is the biggest market of boxing so obviously what goes in there matters more


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> This is just my perspective and i'm neither British or American. The US is the biggest market of boxing so obviously what goes in there matters more


yet they dont get paid as much...outside mayweather


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm happy for Carl and he's clearly a bigger draw at home than Ward is, but there's no need to get butthurt at the fact that this fight matters to fans in the UK far more than it does to fight fans elsewhere. None of my casual and semi-hardcore boxing friends have been talking about it or have been anticipating or aware of it. Most of them didn't catch the first one as it wasn't aired here in the US. ESPN Deportes hasn't talked about it even minimally from what I've seen. HBO is showing the fight, which is great, but they've promoted it about to the extent they have for Donaire-Vetyeka.


That's abit stupid of them, tbf, the first fight was outstanding


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> World-Class contests are not defined by popularity. If Froch and Groves were the #1 and #2 Super-Middleweights in their first meeting, it would be a different story. Instead Froch got into a slugfest with someone near the bottom of the top 10 who'd never fought at world level before.
> 
> Just like Rigondeaux doing terrible ratings doesn't stop him from being the #1 in his division, Ward having modest attendance and TV viewership doesn't make his bouts any less relevant to the division he competes in.


ill take you back to what you said here



Bogotazo said:


> I'm not the one obsessed with comparing the UK and US. I don't concern myself with a stranger's income. Carl's making much more, nobody's contesting that. But he's a clear 2nd in the division to Ward and fighting a guy virtually unknown outside of the UK and so there is a domestic "flavor" to the fight due to the lack of comparable international hype, and all I'm saying is there's nothing wrong with recognizing that without getting butthurt and turning everything into a dick measuring contest.


where was the dawson v ward international hype?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> ill take you back to what you said here
> 
> where was the dawson v ward international hype?


Hype does not determine world-class caliber and relevance to a division. Get that through your skull.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> That's abit stupid of them, tbf, the first fight was outstanding


Nobody knew about it :conf It wasn't shown on TV anywhere in the US. It was just Froch VS some dude at 5:00 pm on a Saturday that nobody was aware of.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

At least he deserves it unlike that imposter Hatton.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't judge all Brits on one example please.

This fight is massive because it has 'sold' well,rivalry,great first fight,controversial ending etc.

But to prove yourself as a fighter,you need to go to the US and show your abilities on showtime or HBO,who incidentally pay way more 90% of the time.froch beat Taylor and glen Johnson in America and competed with Andre ward in the super six final.if he hadnt then there would be question marks over him,and rightfully so in my opinion.

A British super middle or European heavy or cruiser are probaly the only euros who can earn more staying at home.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm happy for Carl and he's clearly a bigger draw at home than Ward is, but there's no need to get butthurt at the fact that this fight matters to fans in the UK far more than it does to fight fans elsewhere. None of my casual and semi-hardcore boxing friends have been talking about it or have been anticipating or aware of it. Most of them didn't catch the first one as it wasn't aired here in the US. ESPN Deportes hasn't talked about it even minimally from what I've seen. HBO is showing the fight, which is great, but they've promoted it about to the extent they have for Donaire-Vetyeka.


I think people need to take this 'domestic fight' thing with a large pinch of salt. It technically_ is_ a domestic fight but there's really very little else that that phrase means even though it's generally used in a derogatory way (which is why I like to re-contextualise it so that it's positive). Ali Vs. Spinks II was a domestic fight that broke the record for the largest indoor attendance for a fight at the time.

Boxing is a very fan driven sport. Even the biggest events aren't going to mean much to people unless they have a cursory interest in the sport. It's not as easy for casuals to get into boxing as it is other sports (football during the World Cup, for example). Because of this I find it amusing when people refer to 'domestic fights' as somehow meaning less than fights between people from different countries. Even the biggest draw in the sport, Mayweather, barely makes it onto anyone's radar (I can only speak for the UK). I can only watch his fights on a dedicated boxing channel so it could be argued that Froch/Groves II is getting more coverage in the US on HBO than Mayweather gets in the UK.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

On the Money said:


> At least he deserves it unlike that imposter Hatton.


:blood


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ricky hatton,joe calzaghe,naseem hamed and probaly now Carl frampton can/could earn more at home because they are far bigger stars at home than in the US.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I think people need to take this 'domestic fight' thing with a large pinch of salt. It technically_ is_ a domestic fight but there's really very little else that that phrase means even though it's generally used in a derogatory way (which is why I like to re-contextualise it so that it's positive). Ali Vs. Spinks II was a domestic fight that broke the record for the largest indoor attendance for a fight at the time.
> 
> Boxing is a very fan driven sport. Even the biggest events aren't going to mean much to people unless they have a cursory interest in the sport. It's not as easy for casuals to get into boxing as it is other sports (football during the World Cup, for example). Because of this I find it amusing when people refer to 'domestic fights' as somehow meaning less than fights between people from different countries. Even the biggest draw in the sport, Mayweather, barely makes it onto anyone's radar (I can only speak for the UK). I can only watch his fights on a dedicated boxing channel so it could be argued that Froch/Groves II is getting more coverage in the US on HBO than Mayweather gets in the UK.


A lack of a commonly used definition definitely muddles the conversation, I agree.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Hype does not determine world-class caliber and relevance to a division. Get that through your skull.


i know...but you brought up international hype not me...for which there was none for ward v dawson...so kind a of a stupid point was it not?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> World-Class contests are not defined by popularity. If Froch and Groves were the #1 and #2 Super-Middleweights in their first meeting, it would be a different story. Instead Froch got into a slugfest with someone near the bottom of the top 10 who'd never fought at world level before.
> 
> Just like Rigondeaux doing terrible ratings doesn't stop him from being the #1 in his division, Ward having modest attendance and TV viewership doesn't make his bouts any less relevant to the division he competes in.


No, beating a contender no-one had heard of and a drained LHW do though.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Don't judge all Brits on one example please.
> 
> This fight is massive because it has 'sold' well,rivalry,great first fight,controversial ending etc.
> 
> ...


didnt hurt the klits

but it was ok for ward to never leave home?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Arran said:


> i know...but you brought up international hype not me...for which there was none for ward v dawson...so kind a of a stupid point was it not?


No, because I said the fight being so relevant to the UK gave the fight a domestic _feel._ When world class fighters fight, even if attendance is low and both are from the same place, people recognize a world class contest at the top of the division as something more than just locally significant; whoever sits on top becomes relevant to everyone in the division around the world. This fight feel's very much like a contest for who carries the UK's torch, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> No, beating a contender no-one had heard of and a drained LHW do though.


Drained or not, dominating Dawson was relevant.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Arran said:


> didnt hurt the klits
> 
> but it was ok for ward to never leave home?


The klitschkos went to America,but were left out in the cold by the tv companies after the wlad-ibragimov fight.

Ward doenst have to travel as the best fighters in the world go to America.look at his resume.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Drained or not, dominating Dawson was relevant.


The weight thing made it _less_ relevant though. It left that asterisk next to the result.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> The weight thing made it _less_ relevant though. It left that asterisk next to the result.


Yeah that's fair. Dawson shouldn't have put his foot in his mouth like that.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah that's fair. Dawson shouldn't have put his foot in his mouth like that.


Is the fight on HBO World Championship Boxing? Will Jim, Max & Roy be there like the Kessler-Froch Rematch?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah that's fair. Dawson shouldn't have put his foot in his mouth like that.


No. I can't blame Ward for taking Dawson up on his stupidity but I'd have been more impressed-and critics would have less ammo-if Ward had done it at 175.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good money for both men and they both deserve it, Froch unquestionably so, glad that he finally made it into the big time


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No, because I said the fight being so relevant to the UK gave the fight a domestic _feel._ When world class fighters fight, even if attendance is low and both are from the same place, people recognize a world class contest at the top of the division as something more than just locally significant; whoever sits on top becomes relevant to everyone in the division around the world. This fight feel's very much like a contest for who carries the UK's torch, and there's nothing wrong with that.


I think this fight is more relevant than that. I think most people would agree that if Groves wins (especially if he wins convincingly) then he becomes the #2 at SMW and some might even go as far as to suggest he poses a potential threat to Ward. That makes this fight very relevant to the division.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I think this fight is more relevant than that. I think most people would agree that if Groves wins (especially if he wins convincingly) then he becomes the #2 at SMW and some might even go as far as to suggest he poses a potential threat to Ward. That makes this fight very relevant to the division.


That's true. The rematch is more significant than the first fight for that reason.



Felix said:


> No. I can't blame Ward for taking Dawson up on his stupidity but I'd have been more impressed-and critics would have less ammo-if Ward had done it at 175.


Agreed.



tezel8764 said:


> Is the fight on HBO World Championship Boxing? Will Jim, Max & Roy be there like the Kessler-Froch Rematch?


I think so. I doubt they'd fly to Macau instead.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

One to watch said:


> The klitschkos went to America,but were left out in the cold by the tv companies after the wlad-ibragimov fight.
> 
> Ward doenst have to travel as the best fighters in the world go to America.look at his resume.


so if groves ko's Froch...something ward couldnt do and hes number two in the division...and he acts like Ward we never get a groves v ward fight....thats pussy shit...are we forgetting ward had nothing before the super 6 and saw champion after champion have to go to oakland.

people dont go to america....they go to Vegas...and new york...although not as much nowadays. oakland is a shithole 3rd world city nobody has even heard of, i mean not one person here could pick out the oakland skyline if it was shoved in front of their faces.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> inferior to who?
> 
> we are the ones putting on the worlds most attended fight of the year...when ward gets more than 4000 or earns more than $2m you let me know...until then keep your inferiority complex in check.


You have 2 world chsmpions and I use the term loosely because in reality Froch and Stuart Hall (who the fuck) arent champions of shit.

Meanwhile we have,16 world champions and the majority of relevant world champions fight in America

British fighters are terrible thus you will gladly pay top dollar to see a B level fighter take on a prospect.

Its not an indictment of anything but Britains low dtandards when it comes to top level boxing


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You have 2 world chsmpions and I use the term loosely because in reality Froch and Stuart Hall (who the fuck) arent champions of shit.
> 
> Meanwhile we have,16 world champions and the majority of relevant world champions fight in America
> 
> ...


wards biggest pay day $1.3

frochs biggest pay day $13.4

shhhhhhh

name these 16 world champions

...im sure Froch will lend ward a few quid when his careers over and Ward is living in cardboard city

americans always moving the goals....the hw title is the main title, the hw champ is always american.....hw title fucks off to europe for 2 decades.....''the majority of fights are here...for peanuts''


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You have 2 world chsmpions and I use the term loosely because in reality Froch and Stuart Hall (who the fuck) arent champions of shit.
> 
> Meanwhile we have,16 world champions and the majority of relevant world champions fight in America
> 
> ...


That's just bullshit and offensive.

How about we compare our amateur squads or say something significant like population.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

:rofl MW getting his shit shoved in.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Hype does not determine world-class caliber and relevance to a division. Get that through your skull.


Come on. Anyone with even the slightest appreciation for boxing can see Groves has world class talent and should be the favourite on Sat.
He looked a level above Froch in the first fight and was extremely unlucky with a very premature stoppage.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> Come on. Anyone with even the slightest appreciation for boxing can see Groves has world class talent and should be the favourite on Sat.
> He looked a level above Froch in the first fight and was extremely unlucky with a very premature stoppage.


hes not american.....so until he comes to america and gets jobbed a few times then wins a title he doesnt count as world class to us. Even though Froch is by far Wards best win...Groves winning wont mean shit - said every american ever


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Is the fight on HBO World Championship Boxing? Will Jim, Max & Roy be there like the Kessler-Froch Rematch?


Yeah, it's Jones, Kellerman and Lampley that are coming to London for HBO


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> That's just bullshit and offensive.
> 
> How about we compare our amateur squads or say something significant like population.


Anateurs dont mean shit. British professional boxing is beyond woeful

I actualky had hopes for Groves but since he sugned with Saurland I see he is content with being a protected Eurobum


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You have 2 world chsmpions and I use the term loosely because in reality Froch and Stuart Hall (who the fuck) arent champions of shit.
> 
> Meanwhile we have,16 world champions and the majority of relevant world champions fight in America
> 
> ...


My god, you blabbering fool, isn't English your mother tongue?

Carl Froch is laughing all the way to the bank saturday night, taking home more than Andre Ward's net worth, you stupid twat.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> wards biggest pay day $1.3
> 
> frochs biggest pay day $13.4
> 
> ...


I could careless for paydays. Have you forgotten fatboy that Floyd Mayweather is from my home town and is the richest boxer in the sport and his fights unlike Froch are on on payper view

Oh and also unlike,Froch is a A class fighter who didnt get tooled by a one handed 26 year old lol and is now terrified of even attempting to rematch the guy who schooled him

Seriously dont ever try to mention british boxing in the same bandwidths as American


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I could careless for paydays. Have you forgotten fatboy that Floyd Mayweather is from my home town and is the richest boxer in the sport and his fughts unlike Ftoch on on payper view
> 
> Oh and also unlike,Froch is a A class fighter who didnt get tooled by a one handed 26 year old lol and is now terrified of even attempting to rematch the guy who schooled
> 
> Seriously dont ever try to mention british boxing in the same bandwidths as American


"I could care less for paydays"

Then goes on to comment on Floyd Mayweather making money. :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I could careless for paydays. Have you forgotten fatboy that Floyd Mayweather is from my home town and is the richest boxer in the sport and his fights unlike Froch are on on payper view
> 
> Oh and also unlike,Froch is a A class fighter who didnt get tooled by a one handed 26 year old lol and is now terrified of even attempting to rematch the guy who schooled him
> 
> Seriously dont ever try to mention british boxing in the same bandwidths as American


Seriously, you are weeping like a teased vagina.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@Arran

Andre Ward Net Worth: $2m
Carl Froch Net Worth: $22m

Carl's earning more than 4 times Ward's entire net worth in just one fight. Ward is bitter so throws out disparaging remarks about it being domestic. It's not. If George wins, he's on the map.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Bob Ross made more money from paintings while he was alive than Caravaggio made from his when he was Alive. Does that make bob Ross the greater more important artist. ? Fuck no


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Isn't Andre Ward busy talking down a 160lbs'er from Khazakstan who is doubling his numbers on HBO? :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> "I could care less for paydays"
> 
> Then goes on to comment on Floyd Mayweather making money. :lol:


Reading comprehension swede. Mayweather pools in nwar 100 mil a year meaning I could care less what some euro scrub is pulling in to entertain the plebs in the backwater of boxing


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Reading comprehension swede. Mayweather pools in nwar 100 mil a year meaning I could care less what some euro scrub is pulling in to entertain the plebs in the backwater of boxing


They're not fighting Oakland.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Seriously, you are weeping like a teased vagina.


 Not weeping at all. Its amusing to me that such a no mark fight does so well simply because you dont have any talented fighters

If Danny Garcia and Mauricio Herrera were British im sure theyd sell out Hobbitville as well

But we have them, more than them and ATG's fighting every month

Not a B level hasbeen and a never will be prospect


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Reading comprehension swede. Mayweather pools in nwar 100 mil a year meaning I could care less what some euro scrub is pulling in to entertain the plebs in the backwater of boxing


The fact of the matter is, US boxing has a constant sword of domacles over its head with your upcoming stars failing to fill out some 3k capacity arenas.
YOU might pretend like not caring about their netting, but be sure Andre Ward is losing sleep over it.

Andre Ward, the most talented American fighter with Irish roots.. can't draw flies to shit over there.. also has some small Khazak doing him on his own network. :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not weeping at all. Its amusing to me that such a no mark fight does so well simply because you dont have any talented fighters
> 
> If Danny Garcia and Mauricio Herrera were British im sure theyd sell out Hobbitville as well
> 
> ...


Dude you're so butthurt you could be a deleted scene from Oz.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Not weeping at all. Its amusing to me that such a no mark fight does so well simply because you dont have any talented fighters
> 
> If Danny Garcia and Mauricio Herrera were British im sure theyd sell out Hobbitville as well
> 
> ...


"Hobbitville"

Hasn't Floyd Mayweather expressed his wishes of fighting at Wembley, more than once?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sure when all is said and done, we'll all be here cheering for Andre Wards countless snoozefests at Oracle Arena. :lol:

Meanwhile, even the biggest American boxing star dreams of fighting at Wembley.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> The factory of the matter is, US boxing has a constant sword of domacles over its head with your upcoming stars failing to fill out some 3k capacity arenas.
> YOU might pretend like not caring about their netting, but be sure Andre Ward is losing sleep over it.
> 
> Andre Ward, the most talented American fighter with Irish roots.. can't draw flies to shit over there.. also has some small Khazak doing him on his own network. :lol:


I heard that from you Eurofags 6 years ago. Now we still dominate boxing. You Eurofags are so trash Bernard Hopkins is fuxking carving out a legacy dominating you lol

And lets be honest outside of the Soviets the rest of europe is something other than pathetic

Go on count US and Mexican world champs and the vast majority are under 30

So tell me eurobitch how US boxing is in trouble? Dont bring up Amateurs either..pros is where the real men. Compete and when matched with real men your peeps are always lacking


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> I'm sure when all is said and done, we'll all be here cheering for Andre Wards countless snoozefests at Oracle Arena. :lol:
> 
> Meanwhile, even the biggest American boxing star dreams of fighting at Wembley.


No they dream about fighting at the MGM like the greats. Who fought at Wembley in a fight that mattered lol

Shut up eurobitch youre done


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> I'm sure when all is said and done, we'll all be here cheering for Andre Wards countless snoozefests at Oracle Arena. :lol:
> 
> Meanwhile, even the biggest American boxing star dreams of fighting at Wembley.


and England's biggest star Froch wants desperately to fight in a hotel ballroom in Vegas

:rofl atsch

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...am-fight-Las-Vegas-George-Groves-rematch.html


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No they dream about fighting at the MGM like the greats. Who fought at Wembley in a fight that mattered lol
> 
> Shut up eurobitch youre done


Yeah, uh.. Andre Ward fought many times at MGM.. :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I heard that from you Eurofags 6 years ago. Now we still dominate boxing. You Eurofags are so trash Bernard Hopkins is fuxking carving out a legacy dominating you lol
> 
> And lets be honest outside of the Soviets the rest of europe is something other than pathetic
> 
> ...


Hopkins fought one European since losing to Calzaghe :conf oh and it's "couldn't care less"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> "Hobbitville"
> 
> Hasn't Floyd Mayweather expressed his wishes of fighting at Wembley, more than once?


Leap service to the brit bums who turn out in droves to watch him hit the pads for 5 minutes


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> and England's biggest star Froch wants desperately to fight in a hotel ballroom in Vegas
> 
> :rofl atsch
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...am-fight-Las-Vegas-George-Groves-rematch.html


Eurofags are finished. Im out


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Leap service to the brit bums who turn out in droves to watch him hit the pads for 5 minutes


Cringe worthy stuff, really.. :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The Island Dwellers are having a dick waving contest about who makes the most money... as if it matters, what matters is who is the better fighter


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I could careless for paydays. Have you forgotten fatboy that Floyd Mayweather is from my home town and is the richest boxer in the sport and his fights unlike *Froch are on on payper view*
> 
> Oh and also unlike,Froch is a A class fighter who didnt get tooled by a one handed 26 year old lol and is now terrified of even attempting to rematch the guy who schooled him
> 
> Seriously dont ever try to mention british boxing in the same bandwidths as American


Froch is on PPV in England...Mayweather isnt...see we live in different countrys dick.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> The Island Dwellers are having a dick waving contest about who makes the most money... as if it matters, what matters is who is the better fighter


Yes and no. Tell that to former greats who retired next to penniless.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm delighted for both fighters they are earning good money, they gave us a War and will do so again no doubt. Carl Froch deserves it especially as he has had an amazing run of fights and he's willing to face this young gun who battered him for large parts of their fight.

This fight has everyone talking in the UK, I'm changing my mind and guessing now it will do similar PPV numbers to Hatton/Mayweather here.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> ''but it's a domestic fight, its not in the USA'' - Andre Ward (whos purse in the Dawson ''super-fight'' was $1.3 million)


Plus the tax rate in the UK is far far less than the USA


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice to see these guys getting good money. Good for the sport n hopefully this will make Ward n Bika come over here to face GG.



TeddyL said:


> It is a domestic fight. Because it is only a big deal in Britain
> 
> That aside. It must piss off Calzaghe that Froch has gotten to this level and making money like that. When history looks back his career could be eclipsed by Froch. Khan is bitter too, how the tables have turned. Years back Froch was stuck on Primetime while Khan was on boxoffice. Now Froch is fighting at Wembley in front of 80,000 , biggest fight for many years, earning 8 million on skysports PPV. Yet now Khan is the one fighting on a backwater sports channel in UK, cant even out sell Kell Brook and makes just 10% of what Froch earns


Youre so bitter about khan. most of khans career is based in the US and he's on their major network. Hes signed to the biggest promotional company in boxing. Not bad for a lad from bolton n a non american to be a big draw n get good viewing figures. His last fight was on the biggest card of the year. Fyi Khans going to the fight and hes predicting froch will win doesn't sound like he's bitter at all.

Kells a nobody in the uk or America. If khan couldn't sell shit why is your boy Eddie begging him to fight kell. This has been a bad month for you, don't worry it's about to get worse.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a domestic fight. Europeans just support their fighters far more than Americans do.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Nice to see these guys getting good money. Good for the sport n hopefully this will make Ward n Bika come over here to face GG.
> 
> Youre so bitter about khan. most of khans career is based in the US and he's on their major network. Hes signed to the biggest promotional company in boxing. Not bad for a lad from bolton n a non american to be a big draw n get good viewing figures. His last fight was on the biggest card of the year. Fyi Khans going to the fight and hes predicting froch will win doesn't sound like he's bitter at all.
> 
> Kells a nobody in the uk or America. If khan couldn't sell shit why is your boy Eddie begging him to fight kell. This has been a bad month for you, don't worry it's about to get worse.


Who exactly is my boy eddie?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Bob Ross made more money from paintings while he was alive than Caravaggio made from his when he was Alive. Does that make bob Ross the greater more important artist. ? Fuck no


Artist's works earn more money when they're dead. Supply and demand my friend, supply and demand. Once an artist dies, he can't make any more, thereby instantly making their work rare and worth more. This is the nature of being an artist. Elvis, Sinatra, Tupac etc. all earned more money dead than alive. Boxing is completely different. Boxers don't produce a tangible product. Boxers earn their money when they're alive. Which is why you came up with a lousy comparison!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No they dream about fighting at the MGM like the greats. Who fought at Wembley in a fight that mattered lol


I've been to the MGM a few times, and it's a very disappointing arena.

It's getting pretty old now - opened in 1993 - so it's starting to look a bit shabby and dated.

And the capacity is only 16,800.

They could do with knocking it down and building a new (bigger) one. It's not like they don't have the money.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Froch a G


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It's a domestic fight. Europeans just support their fighters far more than Americans do.


thats true to be fair, Americans are awful sports fans.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Who exactly is my boy eddie?


Hes the guy you're always defending on here. Hes from Essex, think he runs the Fod's gift to the boxing world and comes across as a prick.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Good for him. Froch has given a lot to the sport. I'll never begrudge a man for using his talents to advance himself.

I have to tell you, I'm pretty pumped for this fight and I'm all the way over in California. I can only imagine the vibe in the UK. Hope all you guys over there are really enjoying this.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm not the one obsessed with comparing the UK and US. I don't concern myself with a stranger's income. Carl's making much more, nobody's contesting that. But he's a clear 2nd in the division to Ward and fighting a guy virtually unknown outside of the UK and so there is a domestic "flavor" to the fight due to the lack of comparable international hype, and all I'm saying is there's nothing wrong with recognizing that without getting butthurt and turning everything into a dick measuring contest.


:rofl

Spot on.

This is a guy so pious as to call himself Son of God... Trepidation over innocuous remarks he made about division foes is not advised.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Good for him. Froch has given a lot to the sport. I'll never begrudge a man for using his talents to advance himself.
> 
> I have to tell you, I'm pretty pumped for this fight and I'm all the way over in California. I can only imagine the vibe in the UK. Hope all you guys over there are really enjoying this.


Nice to hear that,the anticipation here is better than anything since hatton.

These uk v us threads are bullshit,childish trolling.i support Brits who aren't brilliant because I'm patriotic but I respect anyone who gets in a ring and some of the posts in this thread are embarassing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good for Froch. Hope the payday doesn't kill his motivation to continue fighting if he wins.



Bogotazo said:


> When world class fighters fight, it doesn't matter who's watching or where the fight is. Dawson was, Ward was. Froch is world class but Groves is only in the conversation because of beating up on Froch in a fight he didn't even win. So there's a domestic_ feel_ to the fight since the fight is bigger for their personalities and the action guaranteed rather than the divisional importance of the fight. The winner likely hits their ceiling again when facing off Ward, the best super middleweight in the world.





steviebruno said:


> It's a domestic fight. Europeans just support their fighters far more than Americans do.


:clap:


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Good for him. Froch has given a lot to the sport. I'll never begrudge a man for using his talents to advance himself.
> 
> I have to tell you, I'm pretty pumped for this fight and I'm all the way over in California. I can only imagine the vibe in the UK. Hope all you guys over there are really enjoying this.


:cheers


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It's a domestic fight. Europeans just support their fighters far more than Americans do.


Exactly.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Nice to hear that,the anticipation here is better than anything since hatton.
> 
> These uk v us threads are bullshit,childish trolling.i support Brits who aren't brilliant because I'm patriotic but I respect anyone who gets in a ring and some of the posts in this thread are embarassing.


It's natural to support people from your area. I do the same.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Hes the guy you're always defending on here. Hes from Essex, think he runs the Fod's gift to the boxing world and comes across as a prick.


Defends him against what? Not agreeing with a bunch of retards doesnt equate to defending. This fight isnt even aired in my country. I dont give a fuck


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Defends him against what? Not agreeing with a bunch of retards doesnt equate to defending. This fight isnt even aired in my country. I dont give a fuck


You obviously do give a fuck as you posted in this topic. Im not going through your post history but most of the shit you say is pretty much the same shit you would expect to come out of fast cars mouth.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :blood


Totally agree with that smiley ( cant do simeys ). Fuckin imposter ???

But i will say in my drunk state that the only thing domestic about this fight is they're both english. Bad choice of words by Ward if he meant it is a minor/meaningless scrap. 80,000 people may sound like a domestic fight for some but not me.

I've followed Froch for years and would never wish harm on him but im hoping Groves wins in a classic and goes on to carry on the great traditon of british super middleweights.


----------

